# Looking for a Pay Pond in Houston-Galveston Area



## wwen (Aug 27, 2014)

Here's my situation. My two brothers and I have gotten really into fishing after taking a guide and catching lots of big bass on topwater. This was in the Summer when we visited Southern California. I think our biggest one was ~8 lbs. I don't expect to do anything like that everyday but I just wana be able to go fishing more often. Unfortunately we can't afford a guide on a regular basis, but we wana go fishing on a regular basis. We'd like to find a good pay pond or even an inexpensive private pond with a membership to go on a regular basis. If there is an inexpensive guide ( less than $250 for 3 people we could probably do that twice to once a month) that would be great too. *But the main question is: Does anyone know any stocked pay per catch type of ponds in the Houston-Galveston area?*

EDIT: Also does anyone know of any good bank fishing lakes for largemouth bass & decent sized catfish? Or any good bank fishing lakes in general that are not too heavily fished and produce consistently. Also we do NOT own a boat...yet so we cant really go to non-bank spots on big lakes.

you can contact my by email (my email is:[email protected])


----------



## wwen (Aug 27, 2014)

Update: I have called Lucky Spot (crosby), Fisherman's Paradise (Alvin), and The Fishing Hole (Rosenburg) but none of them have answered my calls. Perhaps they are all closed now?


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

wwen said:


> Here's my situation. My two brothers and I have gotten really into fishing after taking a guide and catching lots of big bass on topwater. This was in the Summer when we visited Southern California. I think our biggest one was ~8 lbs. I don't expect to do anything like that everyday but I just wana be able to go fishing more often. Unfortunately we can't afford a guide on a regular basis, but we wana go fishing on a regular basis. We'd like to find a good pay pond or even an inexpensive private pond with a membership to go on a regular basis. If there is an inexpensive guide ( less than $250 for 3 people we could probably do that twice to once a month) that would be great too. *But the main question is: Does anyone know any stocked pay per catch type of ponds in the Houston-Galveston area?*
> 
> EDIT: Also does anyone know of any good bank fishing lakes for largemouth bass & decent sized catfish? Or any good bank fishing lakes in general that are not too heavily fished and produce consistently. Also we do NOT own a boat...yet so we cant really go to non-bank spots on big lakes.
> 
> you can contact my by email (my email is:[email protected])


get on google maps and search your area, there are a ton of lakes around (smaller ponds) and most will hold bass. an example is a pond i fished right behind my neighbor hood Dove meadows on the north side, held tons of Bass and perch, and no one knew about it, i think i had only seen one other person there for the 5 yrs i was in that neighborhood. also pond bass fishing can be a little different good baits are the tiny torpedo and wacky rigged worms (pumkim waterwmelon seed colors)just to name a few oh and welcome to the addiction!

What part of town are you on ? i might know the area or came help locate something for you.


----------



## wwen (Aug 27, 2014)

Castaway2 said:


> get on google maps and search your area, there are a ton of lakes around (smaller ponds) and most will hold bass. an example is a pond i fished right behind my neighbor hood Dove meadows on the north side, held tons of Bass and perch, and no one knew about it, i think i had only seen one other person there for the 5 yrs i was in that neighborhood. also pond bass fishing can be a little different good baits are the tiny torpedo and wacky rigged worms (pumkim waterwmelon seed colors)just to name a few oh and welcome to the addiction!
> 
> What part of town are you on ? i might know the area or came help locate something for you.


Thanks for the response. I am in Bellaire, TX 77401. I tried one pond (forget the name) that was close to us three times but there were zero bass according to some people who used to fish there and saw us fishing.


----------



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

Go to TPW website and search for neighborhood lakes. There is one in Katy and another one south of town that they stock frequently with catfish etc, Free


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

wwen said:


> Thanks for the response. I am in Bellaire, TX 77401. I tried one pond (forget the name) that was close to us three times but there were zero bass according to some people who used to fish there and saw us fishing.


how far you looking to drive? 
here is my old pond it is small but you will catch fish little ways from you but it is a start, Greengate Lake, Harris County, TX, Greengate Acres, TX 77388. it is off of spring stuebner, wacky worm a watermelon seed 6-8" worm, they range from 1/4lb-2lbs. some days there is no bite others you cant even let hit the water and they are all over it.

lots of the ponds you just have to give it a try and see also not saying to do it...but...i lived in pecan grove when i was a kid and hole #3 on the groove side golf course had some 5 lbs bass in there just watch out for the prostaff and cart sheriff they will run you off . when i was younger buddy and i had a deal with the greens keeper/ cart sheriff that got tired of chasing us off every day, said he wouldnt say anything but after the 2 nd golfer came by to get out of there so we would fish before sunup and he would drive by and give a wave but if we got caught out there after the second golfer came by he would give chase and threaten to call the police. thank godnes we had go karts that we would hide in differnt locations, you would see 2 young boys high telling it across the golf course to differnet culesacs get to the go karts fire em up and we were gone. i am sure it was a sight to see. all of pecan groove's golf course lakes had good fishing hole 9 was the catfish pond night fished it manytimes bringing in 10lb ctsfish ooo the good ole days!


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

You may want to contact Danbury Fish Farms. If they won't allow fishing there they may be able to direct you to another place that does. (since they probably stock them) Good luck, Guy


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

The one in Alvin is closed down. Used to go there with my son.

Try Tom Bass III. 288/Beltway.

Best of luck.


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

*rooster tail*

here is a rooster tail i was telling you about in the IM i still cant rmeber the wieght (size) i want to say it was a 5/16 but not sure it will appear to be the medium size when comparing to others not the biggest one not the smallest one. i have had a many 5lb bass eat em up. drive around first colony there are a bunch of lakes through out there some have fish some dont remember just be paitent and you will find your self a goood pond to enjoy. even if it does not look goosd try it any way. excuse the spelling errors!!!LOL:shamrock:


----------



## wwen (Aug 27, 2014)

I have a lure that looks a lot like that one. I'll give it a try. Thanks for all the tips castaway.


----------



## wwen (Aug 27, 2014)

Still looking for a pay to fish pond... rumor has it that there is a pay to fish pond in Crosby or Baytown? Does anyone know about these ones?


----------



## kickingback (Dec 20, 2013)

If you want to catch some crappie there is James Muse Parkway intersecting 290 about 20 minutes from Cypress in Northwest Houston. The owner charges $5 to fish and $20 if you have a boat. Crappie bite there all the time!


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

If you are gonna pay for fish at a per pound rate you might as well hire a guide for a half day and you will get alot more fish for your buck


----------



## jerkyourcroaker (Aug 21, 2011)

Damon's 7 Lakes in Damon is a fishing club with paid membership. You can buy a day pass. Should be able to find the website via Google.


----------

